# Las Vegas, E-bike friendly trails



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there any e-bike friendly trails around Las Vegas, going there next month and debating on taking my bike.
Then again might just be a little to hot to think about taking bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Some Ebikes are managing heat.
To avoid over heating and potential damage many years ago the old technology was shutting off the engine and it became operational some 5-10 minutes later. Now they simply diminish the power available so people in Texas can ride but maybe with less assist. If you get no answer here ask the regional forum.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

33red said:


> Some Ebikes are managing heat.
> To avoid over heating and potential damage many years ago the old technology was shutting off the engine and it became operational some 5-10 minutes later. Now they simply diminish the power available so people in Texas can ride but maybe with less assist. If you get no answer here ask the regional forum.


If I ride my bike home at 110 degrees in a headwind on High assist I notice the motor getting warm; three seconds touch test means case around 140 degrees. But back off slightly so the motor only produces 50 percent torque the motor is no warmer than the rest of the bike; half the torque means a quarter as much resistive heating. Las Vegas should be fine; just don't do any sustained climbs at high assist.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Blue Diamond trails are ebike friendly and you should be fine as the hill climbs there aren't too bad. Go early to beat the heat.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Bigwheel, definitely early rides, I have been going there the past few years in mid August and temperatures are like around here in the central valley California, but early mornings is actually great riding temperatures.
There is a lot of trails around Vegas on MTBProject unless I hear of more e-bike friendly ones I will definitely checkout Blue Diamond trails for some fun riding.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Like Bigwheel said, Blue Diamond. Cowboy trails is close by also.

https://jodiraerod.smugmug.com/Biking-near-vegas

https://jodiraerod.smugmug.com/Cowboy-trails


----------

